# When did you start bloating?



## Lara310809

With my first pregnancy I didn't even find out I was pg until 4w 3d, and I don't think I started bloating until about 7w. This time round though, I found out a week earlier (3w 4d) and I think I may be bloating out already :wacko: 

I never lost my baby weight from last time, so I have maintained that "20 weeks pregnant" look. I could hold it in without thinking about it, and I would just look like I had a soggy belly. Now though, I can't even seem to hold it in at all anymore, and I look pg all the time. A bit concerned because I'm only just 4w and don't really fancy telling everyone this early :dohh:

Just wondered though, when did you start bloating? Do you think it's my imagination, or do you think it's possible to bloat out this early?


----------



## lauraemily17

I've been bloated since about 5 weeks, although I often bloated before being pregnant due to digestion problems.

A friend of mine also did but solely down to pregnanct. She looked pregnant within a few days of taking a test because of the bloating!!


----------



## Beautywithin

In both my pregnancies... i bloated at 5 weeks, think it was more noticeable as i started out really slim... by end of it i gained 4stone in first pregnancy and 3 stone in my second! x


----------



## Lara310809

Beautywithin; I gained 3st with LO; but I ate like a horse. Hoping to limit myself this time! Trouble is for the past year people have been asking if I'm pregnant again :dohh:


----------



## Sini

I was so bloated weeks 5-7.. Ridiculous really. I could have passed as 6 months pregnant! After 7 weeks belly went back to normal and now im waiting for a bump :)


----------



## OliveMartini

I've got the baby bloat now, there are pictures on page two of my journal.

But mines more baby than bloat, I've always been small framed so it's hard and noticable.


----------



## Lara310809

Yeah, I think I'm currently the same size as I was when I was 25 weeks last time :wacko: Nice to know it's not just me though!


----------



## jess181989

I've been bloated since about 3 weeks pregnant I think!! :D It is awful! Somebody comented the other day- 'Aww when are you due, can't be long now'- Oh yeah, only 7 months to go!! hehehe :) 

x


----------



## babydustcass

on and off from about 4 weeks pregnant lol! Now i think I am starting to get my bump, when i lay down and have this little lopsided bump to the right under my belly button and its where i find my babies heartbeat everytime :)


----------



## eve123

Hey i am 7+3 and have had bloating from 4 weeks, was eating alot more in the first few weeks but i've calmed down a bit now! I have gained 2 pounds in 3 weeks but i feel i have gained alot more, i tend to always have some fat around my stomach area but it's really big now, i'm putting it down to lack of exercise (abdominal especially) .... like everyone else, i really hope it goes down a bit as everyone will know i am preggers sooner rather than later...


----------



## robinator

Gosh, since 7 dpo which would have been about 3+2? I stayed that way until about 6 and a half weeks, when it began to come and go as it pleases.


----------



## Springtime

I bloated around 7 weeks in my last pregnancy, which sadly ended in a mc. The bloating from the last pregnancy never really went away . In this pregnancy. I have even more bloating. It's so annoying as I can't fit into my clothes anymore!


----------



## Makena29

I've read that second time mommies start to "expand" much sooner than the first time around because the muscles and ligaments are already stretched out from the first pregnancy.


----------



## Poppeteer

I am still HUGELY bloated.... I mean ridiculously so :dohh:

I think it started at 5 weeks and now at the end of the day my tummy gets soooooo swollen and uncomfortably hard with gas :blush:


----------



## ellie27

First pregnancy I bloated from 7 - 13wks - I actually liked my bloat as it made me look pregnant!! And then the bloat disappeared and I was back to my flat tummy!

This pregnancy I have had no bloat at all - my flat tummy has not changed til abot 10wks and now there is a small bump appearing!:flower:


----------



## Rees

I've started to bloat this time around, I didn't bloat at all with DD

I've always had a tummy and it didn't really look like a baby until 14/15 weeks or so

Yesterday I went to put on a skirt that sits low down on my hips and I struggled to do it up! :lol:

I hope the bloat disappears soon coz I really don't want to have to buy maternity clothes already!


----------



## Bambers

I had that horrible bloated "my trousers are soooo tight" feeling from week 6 to week 12. From week 12 to 19 I felt lighter and my trousers were back to comfy. All of a sudden in the past two weeks Bubs has popped through and I defo look preggie and my tummy feels sooooo heavy. x x


----------



## collie_crazy

From about last week although its getting worse now and I'm 5+5... I'm struggling to button my work trousers :haha:


----------



## weemoofrazz

Ive been pretty bloated for the last 4 weeks, I am 13 weeks now and I've noticed it just seems to be at night that I swell right up, by morning I am back to just me and the bump! I am hoping it eases off soon, it's really uncomfortable! :)


----------



## Lara310809

LOL, for you ladies saying you don't fit into your normal clothes anymore; when I was pg with my daughter, I was undoing my fly from about 7wks and using belly bands. Then at about 10wks I was in maternity jeans. Had to switch to maternity tops at about 20wks. This time round though, I was in maternity clothes at the time of conception... I never lost enough weight to fit into my pre=pg clothes :blush: Never mind though; they're soooo much more comfortable with an expanding wasitband :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## pinkturtle

Hi BnB, (First I apologize for being long winded, I am very concerned)
I feel like I have been a part of this community forever! I have been browsing and reading posts for a long time trying to find the answers to my questions. I feel like it is time for me to join in and actually ask. Well, here's my story... I am ttc though will not be my first baby. I was on the Implanon and had complications (constantly bleeding) the entire three years. Since I had it removed (October 2013) I have had regular cycles (beginning around December 2013), though I have a small cyst on my right ovary (has been there since around August 2010) and the doctors I have (I am not happy with them and need to find a better practice that I am comfortable with) tell me each time "It'll go away on it's own in a couple days"! I don't know how they think it will just magically disappear on it's own after all this time, and how they put a time frame on it. My fear at this point is that these things combined have or will make it harder or impossible to conceive!!! BUT... I feel pregnant (not sure if it is just because I want it so much)... My af is always between the 21 - 23rd, and lasts 6 - 8 days. Last month (April 2014) began the 12th lasted 4 days, I thought was maybe just a fluke until now May 2014 it "started" 5/11 and ended before 5/12, (I used one tampon). I have had constant bloating for 3 - 4 weeks, like before you get your af but it never went away. I have been very lightheaded throughout the day (no certain causes ex: standing too fast). I have to pee 100 times a day (exaggeration), extremely tired and frequent headaches. Cerv is high, soft and I think open.. maybe. Today, (middle day) I couldn't wait any longer...bfn. Is it too early to test? Am I just imagining these to be pregnancy symptoms? Insight Please!!!! 
Thank you all.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'm tempted to run out and buy materinty clothes already! I've been so bloated since 4 or 4 weeks and now that I'm 10 weeks the bloat has gotten bigger. Today while visiting family my grandmother rubbed my stomach and said she could see I've been growing, and wouldn't believe me when I said it was all bloat:haha:

Yoga and pj pants are all that have fit this past week, my slacks didn't even want to button last week and I can forget my jeans.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I woke up with a flat belly up until last week and then I was so bloated, it's horrible. :dohh:


----------

